# QLD Jumpinpin Overnight Camping Trip 30/31 Oct 10



## cobrat (Sep 18, 2008)

oh yeah. that's my kind of fishing. living the good life. good man


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Good stuff mate.

Out of interest, where did you camp the night?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Great trip and report Brad. A cool way to spend the weekend!
Congrats on the new yak PB with a fine SOO lizard!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Great write up Brad, sounds like a top way to spend a weekend.

Kev


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to write up your trip. Great reading, a great adventure.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice Flathead, Brad.
If I could tear myself away from the Snapper, I would love to catch some.
Glad you had a good trip, shame about the sandflys.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Yak camping is the ultimate high I reckon, and copying Mr Bear Grylls. He may stage a lot of things but he does have a few good bush tips.

Great report


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great trip Tough Guy
So when are you going to Moreton?


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah mate, more info would be good. Depending on the forecast this weekend, something similar might be the go, with camera in toe. Great report,

oh, and if you do get around to doing the 4 day trip from the pin up to brissie, let me know, I'd be keen!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRpjO+8AAAnTgAAQYAMYADe/3iAgAEEU8I1GyQB5EKAAAMmQQ2C1NvMocwi4ZbOYVGIYwm7ETSvS6FhZiKiL5u9ww+p4y6/UZwFDQi/F3JFOFCQGmM77wA==


----------



## Baitman (Aug 1, 2009)

Count me in on your next camping trip chaps, if you are looking for another tag-along! The 'pin is my second home!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Not bad for a bloke with a broken rib. Like your BFS setup, Brad.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Great Read...Loved it..Glad to hear you caught yourself an awesome Flatty..Well Done

Cheers


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Bravo! indedog & viva la kayak camping! Its the only way to fly!
Thanks for taking the tome to write it up, was a good read.
You've gotta go back with the 60lb dont ya!


----------

